# Stuff and Things > Sports >  WIAA Coach who "Inspired" My Life

## Karl

WIAA stands for Wisconsin High School League..

Nope I was a "Skinny" Scrawny Kid .

Never gonna make the FOOTBALL TEAM like My Father. 

Coach Murphy wasn't even really a "Teacher" at my high school but he was GOOD COACH led us "State Playoffs" through 1980s. 

Wasn't even really a Teacher his Full Time Job was In-house Detention Officer basically if ya Fell "Alseep" on Desk he'd kick it slam books on floor yell "Wake Up Son"..

Former Star Wrestler at Concordia Waukesha he was "Drafted' into Vietnam..

After that College GI Grant became Our "Coach"..

Coach Murphy knew my "Dad" told him I was a "Schimp"

Also told him I taught phy-ed that little bastard can RUN and Move..

Coach Murphy told my "Father" come see some of our "JV" games

----------


## Karl

> WIAA stands for Wisconsin High School League..
> 
> Nope I was a "Skinny" Scrawny Kid .
> 
> Never gonna make the FOOTBALL TEAM like My Father. 
> 
> Coach Murphy wasn't even really a "Teacher" at my high school but he was GOOD COACH led us "State Playoffs" through 1980s. 
> 
> Wasn't even really a Teacher his Full Time Job was In-house Detention Officer basically if ya Fell "Alseep" on Desk he'd kick it slam books on floor yell "Wake Up Son"..
> ...


Couch Murphy always "Taught" Good Sports..

Even if We "Lost" see ya Next Year

----------


## Karl

Okay in Junior Varsity..

Pizza & Ice Cream both teams afterwards was "Riding" on it "Losers" BUY ...

Even if we "Lost" Coach Murphy shook Hands other School and pulled out his "Credit Card*

----------


## Karl

Back in the Late 1970s Early 1980s "Coach Murphy" Was a "Man" Look Up Too..

Too "Honest" Too..

He'd tell ya Only Reason "School" District Hires "Him" after running a Middle School "Gym" Class like a "Military Camp"..

They "shuffled" him to the High School as "In-house" Detention Officer..

He was "Really" there Too "COACH" and Farthest we ever got in the 1980s was Wiaa "Playoffs"

----------

